# Mengentext mit unteschiedlichen Textfarben in Kurven kovertieren



## M12 (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich arbeite mit CorelDraw X7. Oft erstelle ich einen Mengentext, in dem der Text unterschiedlich eingefärbt wird.

Wenn ich das ganze in Kurven konvertiere wird das ganze Schwarz, das Programm nimmt die Farben bei der Umwandlung nicht mehr mit.

Wäre eigentlich logisch, da ja der gesamte Text in Kurven kombiniert ist. Früher hat das aber komischerweise funktioniert, bis ich anscheinend irgendetwas umgestellt habe.


----------

